# need a fish taco recipe...



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

anybody got a great fish taco recipe? please share.
michelle


----------



## fishnfetish (Jun 25, 2004)

*fish tacos*

I use my leftover Ceviche. After a couple of days of eating the ceviche I drain off ALL the liquid. Put some butter or olive oil and a little Tony Chacherie or Emeril's Essence in a hot skillet and quickly pan fry the ceviche. Do not cover or overcook! Roll in hot flour tortillas and serve with pico de gallo and some Coronas. Now you need my ceviche recipe?


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

thanks, i have a cervice recipe. that sounds good too. i was looking for a fried one buy your's sounds healthier. i'll try it next time i make cervice. problem is, there was no cervice left.

michelle


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Hey fishnfetish please post you Ceviche recipe


----------



## Mrsailfish (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey fishnfetish please post you Ceviche recipe

thanks


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I am still trying to come up with the right sauce to top my fish tacos with, but here is what I do so far:

Fresh filets: milder is better (I prefer snapper, grouper, and trout over tunas, mackerals or any other oily fish)

Season the fish with a southwestern style seasoning (Emerils Southwestern essence, or Penzy's southwestern will do well here) and dredge in a seasoned (use the same seasoning) cornmeal-flour mixture (60-40) and fry in vegetable or canola oil at 350 deg. until fish is done. 

Serve on warm tortillas and use the toppings below:

I make a salad/pico that I use as a topping:

2 cups shredded iceberg lettuce
2 cups fine julienne cut purple cabbage
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/4 cup chopped tomatoes
1/2 cup chopped cilantro
1/2 cup diced avocado
1 tablespoon fine chopped jalepeno

Of course, you can adjust the ingredients to your taste. 

Make a simple lime vinegrette using 4 tablespoons olive oil, 2 tablespoons lime juice and 1 tablespoon of champagne vinegar, a teaspoon of fine chopped cilantro and a dash of salt. Use enough of this dressing to lightly coat salad/pico. 


I usually finish my fish tacos with a green salsa similar to Ninfas origonal green sauce. I have also made sauces based on fat free plain yogurt flavored with lime juice, garlic and chipotle peppers. Like I said, I am still searching for the best one, but it is important to not add too many flavors. The fresh fish and vegetables dressed with lime is about all you need.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Cal. style sauce. 

mayo and plain yogurt - equal portions so it fills a small bowl.

Cummin, dill, cheyana pepper (spelling), habinaro pepper sliced real fine, capers, and lime juice. 

Top the fish with red cabbage and cilantro. Use only corn t's, never flour. 

Make the sauce the night before and it ramps up the heat of the peppers.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I make mine by grilling fish first. Then rolling in tortillas with sour cream, cheese, avacado and grilled onions. Maybe even a little pico.


----------

